# helo halo texas rod



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

this is my attempt to do the halo or tiger which every it is called. i'm sure i will get some feed back on that statement. i want to think the guy that led me to doc ski tutorial. this is a ten dollar blk from ftu. and i sure do not know the mills of these blanks. it has pack bay split seat and pack bay spiril rapped guides with moose grips (they float the rod)............thanks bennie


----------



## Raymond Adams (Apr 17, 2008)

You coined the names correctly Bennie. 2 guys published articles about that type of wrap. Bill Colby called it a "Holo" (short for holographic) wrap and Scott Throop coined his the "Tiger" wrap.


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

*info*



Raymond Adams said:


> You coined the names correctly Bennie. 2 guys published articles about that type of wrap. Bill Colby called it a "Holo" (short for holographic) wrap and Scott Throop coined his the "Tiger" wrap.


raymond do you know where i can go and get some more info on how to do this. i 'm just try to diversify my art work. to give my customers something a little different................thanks bennie


----------



## Raymond Adams (Apr 17, 2008)

Yeah Bennie,
Your in luck! Both Scott's and Bill's magazine articles are available FREE at
www.rodbuilding.org go to the LIBRARY section of that board.


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

Thanks Raymond , i have also been wanting to "understand the principle" of how it works !
and i have read quite a few how to's but just cant quite get it.


----------



## Raymond Adams (Apr 17, 2008)

yeah, the tutorials by Doc & others written after the articles are quite good but the articles are more "in depth" in explaining the "hows" & "whys". Better to walk before you run.


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

*can't find*



Raymond Adams said:


> yeah, the tutorials by Doc & others written after the articles are quite good but the articles are more "in depth" in explaining the "hows" & "whys". Better to walk before you run.


raymond look all over the website did not find, but i'm sure it is right under my noise. can you direct me a little more. i found doc article but could not find the ones you where talking about.............bennie


----------



## Raymond Adams (Apr 17, 2008)

Second from the top on this page.

http://www.rodbuilding.org/library/library.html


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

*found it*

:texasflagthanks raymond, i'm on my second attempt. think i need to get the three thread down first before i move to five or six threads. .....bennie


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

*redue of halo*



QTRODS said:


> this is my attempt to do the halo or tiger which every it is called. i'm sure i will get some feed back on that statement. i want to think the guy that led me to doc ski tutorial. this is a ten dollar blk from ftu. and i sure do not know the mills of these blanks. it has pack bay split seat and pack bay spiril rapped guides with moose grips (they float the rod)............thanks bennie


:texasflagi took the rod and scrapped the fore grip down to get some of the air bubbles out. also added a thicker finish to the wraps and clear to the seat to give it some shine. after adding the new clear to the fore grip and to the fore and butt wraps i think it give it a little more depth.......bennie


----------

